# I have hopes for lookmaxxing or its over?



## NormieCel666 (Oct 2, 2018)

Or at least for surgeries

What do I need?

The last time I went out I had showered, very well dressed, eyebrows painted with vaseline, eyelashes with vaselin, lips exfoliated and good hairstyle and the girls turned to see me, or perhaps always turned to see me in the past but I did not realize that


Since I was 13 years old I have received some compliments that I am handsome(The first time they told me I thought it was another joke, I suffered from several bullyng since I was 7 years old until my 16) and I believed them

But these last months I've been swallowing redpills and blackpill on the looks and thought that maybe I'm actually ugly

Today I woke up and I felt strange, without any ego, without emotions and I looked in the mirror and in my photos and wooow I found many imperfections, maybe people lie to me when I see that I am ugly or in my country people are not so demanding in the looks, I also have low self-esteem

I feel like a 3/10, please be objective 

My pics:


*SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH but you are the only ones who can help me on this planet *


----------



## jefferson (Oct 2, 2018)

it's not over. How tall are you?


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 2, 2018)

it's not over for you but it will be if you stay on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Oct 2, 2018)

u look like a whiter version of a friend of mine (he is indian and dark skinned). he gets laid time to time


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 2, 2018)

NormieCel666 said:


> Or at least for surgeries
> 
> What do I need?
> 
> ...



Jaw implant needed, it looks recessed. Also start gymcelling.


----------



## NormieCel666 (Oct 2, 2018)

jefferson said:


> it's not over. How tall are you?


In my country 5'4 is averge, Im 5'7


----------



## spark (Oct 2, 2018)

NormieCel666 said:


> In my country 5'4 is averge, Im 5'7


That is good, just don't go to Europe. You're gonna be height mogged by everyone.


----------



## Swagwaffle (Oct 2, 2018)

NormieCel666 said:


> In my country 5'4 is averge, Im 5'7


WHAT COUNTRY!


----------



## NormieCel666 (Oct 2, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> WHAT COUNTRY!


El Salvador, Central America


shitskincurry said:


> u look like a whiter version of a friend of mine (he is indian and dark skinned). he gets laid time to time


Wooow that's interesting, maybe I should move to india,just kidding


----------



## Swagwaffle (Oct 2, 2018)

NormieCel666 said:


> El Salvador, Central America


dangerous ass area smh but i feel u my friend wants me to go with him. Its either I ascend or get my head cut off


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 2, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> WHAT COUNTRY!


it's time to elsalavadormaxx, brad
now you shall be a manaverage. gone are the days of manletism


----------



## Swagwaffle (Oct 2, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> it's time to elsalavadormaxx, brad
> now you shall be a manaverage. gone are the days of manletism


thank you for understanding my situation. This has been something that I kept my eye on but avoided do to it being dangerous. I have to risk it smh


----------



## NormieCel666 (Oct 2, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Jaw implant needed, it looks recessed. Also start gymcelling.


Thanks bro, thanks for that


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 2, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> thank you for understanding my situation. This has been something that I kept my eye on but avoided do to it being dangerous. I have to risk it smh


you can still move to dwarf rice countries like indonesia and malaysia, they're not shitholes and the average male is like 5'5 as well


----------



## Swagwaffle (Oct 2, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> you can still move to dwarf rice countries like indonesia and malaysia, they're not shitholes and the average male is like 5'5 as well


im grateful that i can work from any area in the world (long as there is an internet connection


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 2, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> im grateful that i can work from any area in the world (long as there is an internet connection


ur a digital nomad?


----------



## Swagwaffle (Oct 2, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> ur a digital nomad?


yep. Its only right I ascend in a third world country. I think this is a calling. Right now western world is impossible I tried too many times.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 2, 2018)

3.5-4/10 PSL.


----------



## NormieCel666 (Oct 2, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> 3.5-4/10 PSL.


how can I get out of there??? Any tips? 




Intel.Imperitive said:


> 3.5-4/10 PSL.


please


----------



## Tricky (Oct 2, 2018)

NormieCel666 said:


> how can I get out of there??? Any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> please



You already got the best advice. Jaw implant, getting a trendy haircut that's longer on the sides, and gymaxing.


----------



## NormieCel666 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You already got the best advice. Jaw implant, getting a trendy haircut that's longer on the sides, and gymaxing.


I want to rope but I do not know if I should follow these tips, I'm doubting

Anyways thanks for that


----------



## Nibba (Oct 2, 2018)

This is how I really am






When I smile


----------



## NormieCel666 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> This is how I really am
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are more pics


----------



## Vanillestorms (Oct 2, 2018)

NormieCel666 said:


> El Salvador, Central America


Holy fuckin shit
I think your priority should be to avoid getting killed/kidnapped


----------



## Nibba (Oct 2, 2018)

NormieCel666 said:


> There are more pics


Yes I know you look good dude

*BOTTOM TEXT*


----------



## NormieCel666 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yes I know you look good dude
> 
> *BOTTOM TEXT*



Sarcasm bro??? but I was rated 
3.5-4/10 PSL


----------



## Nibba (Oct 2, 2018)

NormieCel666 said:


> Sarcasm bro??? but I was rated
> 3.5-4/10 PSL


I think you look good 4-5


----------



## NormieCel666 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I think you look good 4-5


thanks man


----------



## Nibba (Oct 2, 2018)

NormieCel666 said:


> thanks man


Sure. What race r u


----------



## NormieCel666 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Sure. What race r u


I dont know, mixed probably some native american features, some mediterranian caucasian features

Latino


----------



## Nibba (Oct 2, 2018)

NormieCel666 said:


> I dont know, mixed probably some native american features, some mediterranian caucasian features
> 
> Latino


Gotcha


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Sure. What race r u


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


>


look how small op's ears are its ogre


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 2, 2018)

Tony said:


> look how small op's ears are its ogre


repeat after me
o
g
r
e


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> repeat after me
> o
> g
> r
> e


o nly solution for him is to ogremax
g
r
e


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 2, 2018)

o nly solution for him is to ogremax
g g b
r l h
e


----------



## Tricky (Oct 2, 2018)

NormieCel666 said:


> I want to rope but I do not know if I should follow these tips, I'm doubting
> 
> Anyways thanks for that



It's easy to rope, it's hard to live. If you're a a frequent member of .me, Truecels or Braincels, take a month off. Install a blocking software if you need too.
The Blackpill's only solution is to rope, which is why the Whitepill exists.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 2, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


>


Let 56er


----------



## treedude (Oct 2, 2018)

NormieCel666 said:


> In my country 5'4 is averge, Im 5'7


5 4 is average


----------



## Mogpogs (Jul 6, 2022)

Babowski mogs


----------

